# Ships and Suez Crisis



## ausietrish (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi, 
I have my fathers Seamans record book dating from1951 - 1969.
I am trying to piece together where he went , what cargo the ship was carrying etc. 

At presant I am trying to work out which ship he was on when caught up in the Suez Canal crisis. Apparently his ship was comandered as part of the peace keeping force.He ship was not sunk. He used to tell us about the missiles flying overhead.
I am wondering if the ship Holmbury was caught up in it. He appears to have been aboard for just over 3 months.

the other ships he was on during 1956 are 
Similarity
Duquesa
J/Lessmore
Grit

Any help would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

A welcome from Canada . There is already a thread on ships in the Suez Crisis.

If you go on the search forums you will find it and I think you will find your answer there .
If you have difficulty a member will help .
 Regards Derek


----------



## ausietrish (Mar 4, 2008)

Thankyou. I searched your threads by ships names rather then Suez Crisis, so will go and have a look. Thankyou.

Just read the thread unfortunately non of the ships mentioned helped, so still looking for info


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Heres info on Holmbury http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/250352

Heres Duquesa http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/8825

Heres Similarity http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/99756

Heres Grit http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/250431


----------



## ausietrish (Mar 4, 2008)

Tankyou i will go and have a look.


----------



## john martin (Aug 13, 2005)

*holmbury*

hi
i was on holmbury from5-5-55 untill 25-8-55 as a cabin boy.i wonder if this matches any of the dates you have in your dis. book.
cheers
j.martin


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

I was there in 1956. I don't remember the ships you talk about. The names that come to mind are 'Mountpark' (J. & J. Denholm), 'Granny Suzan', Sir Charles Mcleod, HMS Tyne etc. The Mount Park was carrying ammo. and 5-man-compo rations. Don't know about Granny. Most of the other ships in our section were landing craft and escorts.
Perhaps the Register of Seamen at Cardif can help. Thre was a medal for that particular event and MN personnel who were there at a particular time can obtain it by writing to the Register. I would thing the register can give you some info. Either that or the MN Association.


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Jessmore.*

Hi. There was a " Jessmore " of Furness Withy launched 1941 as " Empire Faith " more from Miramar below. Link to photo below. Ken.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships J/slides/Jessmore-02.html

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/142769


----------

